

Running lean: Download book for free, pay with a tweet - lobo_tuerto
http://www.runningleanhq.com/

======
davewasthere
Not, not free... is a 20% discount code if you tweet first.

ಠ_ಠ

~~~
lobo_tuerto
I got a 100% discount 3 hours ago, just clicking the button that says "Pay
with a tweet".

